# Verzerrungen 2



## nashua (10. Januar 2010)

Nochmal ich 
Noch ein LInk auf ein Foto, welches ich gerne so, oder ähnlich als Vektordatei erstellen möchte. Arbeite in Corel Draw. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich so etwas anstellen soll. Danke. Der Link: http://www.shutterstock.com/results.mhtml#photo_id=12297940


----------



## Marius Heil (10. Januar 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich noch nie mit Corel befasst habe. In Illustrator hättest du aber zB die Möglichkeit ein Muster aus Punkten zu erstellen und eine Fläche damit zu füllen, ähnlich Photoshop, nur eben mit Vektordaten, dann gehst du mit nem Verzerrungsmesh dran und fertig ;-)


----------



## nashua (10. Januar 2010)

Ja, danke für die Nachricht. So geht das auch in Corel. Aber ich kann dort nur einseitig verzerren. Möchte vom Mitelpunkt aus verzerren. Als eigentlich einen gewissen 3D-Effekt erreichen. Nur wie? 




Marius Heil hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich noch nie mit Corel befasst habe. In Illustrator hättest du aber zB die Möglichkeit ein Muster aus Punkten zu erstellen und eine Fläche damit zu füllen, ähnlich Photoshop, nur eben mit Vektordaten, dann gehst du mit nem Verzerrungsmesh dran und fertig ;-)


----------



## smileyml (10. Januar 2010)

Kann man denn das Verzerrungsgitter nicht beliebig unterteilen und dann die einzelnen Punkte verschieben/verzerren?! So ginge es zumindest in AI - Corel kenne ich auch nicht wirklich.

Grüße Marco


----------

